# Glass cutting jig



## zztop169 (Feb 11, 2009)

Does anyone have a homemade jig for cutting glass for picture frames? Need a jig to hold the glass for cutting and breaking off to correct size. I'm making picture frames and display cases and would like to buy sheet of glass and cut my own.

Thanks


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I think all you need is a flat sheet of ply with
an edge on it and a square?

I cut the glass for my clocks and that is what I use.

It fits the top of the table saw and I use it for lots of
things.


----------



## zztop169 (Feb 11, 2009)

*glass jig*

I was thinking about a jig that would hold the glass upright maybe something like Fletcher. I have a glass cutter square, the glass I cut is fairly large and very hard to hold and break off the excess.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

What kind of glass cutter do you have and how hard is it to use? I bought a glass cutter from lowes a while back but it wasn't worth bringing home. I wanted to cut glass for my birdfeeders but it broke every way but the way I needed it to. I followed the directions for the glass cutter and it didn't work.Maybe because it was a cheap cutter or I was doing something wrong. "Teach me"......

Donny


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Invest in a professional diamond cutter, or could borrow/buy a tile cutting machine. (Not a saw, the one which has a rail guide for the wheel, Ryobi make a range).
johnep


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I came up with idea for a glass cutting straightedge, made from 1/4" Plexiglas, this one can cut 49". It's basically a "T" type square. Once the onetime score is made, the waste piece gets snapped down in a sharp quick motion. Thin glass like 1/8" snaps easily. For 1/4", starting a line break underneath the score line at one end helps to get a clean break.
.








.
For a glass cutter, I use an oil filled, carbide wheel in a replaceable head.









​


----------

